# Mechanics in DC area?



## jdearth (Jun 30, 2005)

Hi all,
Does anyone know of any good mechanics in the DC area who can work on my 240SX? Maryland or Virginia will do.
thanks!


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

does your 240 have a swap. if not any mechanic will do


----------

